# The Ark! - February 2015



## mockingbird (Feb 7, 2015)

*Mockingbirds Backlong Continues...*

So part of a big trip/tour whatever we called it last year, this place was on the to-do list, so stopping off at kfc after not eating since 5am it was well deserved, meeting the rest of the "rascals" after myself and jellybean taking a trip off the beaten trail, we all met up an exchanged mockery and laughter, then it was onto this place 6 over the fence on a Saturday surrounded by those wanting a good night with drink in those eyes, then it was 5 back when finished.. yep we lost one - _Cunningplan_ to be exact, while the residents around liverpool where putting on the fancy shirts and tight dresses, I was still coated in mud and crap from earlier and ready for the long drive back to kent, of course Cunningplan was trying to work out where his head was and how to get back out... By the time he did I had already said my farewells and was slowly on route home... half hour later _Nakedeye_ messages me saying that _Cunningplan_ had not long got out... laughter for the next 20mins was clearly unavoidable. 

Was a good day to meet up with some good friends again, and still the thought of Cunningplan lost in the place still amuses me, whens the next one lads? or is this in the pipeline? 

A place I preferred the other rooms rather than the main area, which everyone takes a good few angles out, a really relaxed explore aswel, considering how busy it was at that time of the day, hope ive showed something different at least once in this report 

Minor History
This Synagogue was built in 1936, and abandoned in 2007. It has been on the Heritage at risk register since 2010, since my visit something has been done at last metal shutters are now up and I saw security for the first time ever sat in a little hut, some maybe something is promised for the future for this place.


IMGP0889 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0880 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


1 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0799 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0801 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0818 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0823 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0825 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0819 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0834 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0841 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0863 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0871 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0878 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0887 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0879 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0803 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0883 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0876 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0865 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0843 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0857 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


*Hope your all not bored, an cheers for looking! more to come soon - Mockingbird!*


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 7, 2015)

About time  another brilliant set your done there MB
And yes I got lost and had to phone nakedeye to come and get me out


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 7, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> About time  another brilliant set your done there MB
> And yes I got lost and had to phone nakedeye to come and get me out



only 3 odd months late!  cheers matey and maybe it was all those pineapples you carried around with you


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 7, 2015)

Great set there Sir! Whats this about pineapples?


----------



## smiler (Feb 7, 2015)

Great set of pics MB , I can empathise with cunningplan through I get lost in my own garden. I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## darbians (Feb 7, 2015)

Nicely done, its all boarded up now. Hope it gets put to good use soon.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 8, 2015)

The standard of your photography never ceases to amaze me. Cracking set.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2015)

As always appreciate the feedback from you all


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 8, 2015)

Amazing images, your style comes into its own in places like this. Even though it has been well visited, it seems that it has been treated respectfully. Certainly spreading your wings these days.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Amazing images, your style comes into its own in places like this. Even though it has been well visited, it seems that it has been treated respectfully. Certainly spreading your wings these days.



Spreading them more in 7 days tumble, soon I shall be venturing closer your end  thank you aswel for that, as much as the place has been done like you say, its very hard to accomplish/document something different, but i think I managed!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 8, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Spreading them more in 7 days tumble, soon I shall be venturing closer your end  thank you aswel for that, as much as the place has been done like you say, its very hard to accomplish/document something different, but i think I managed!



You certainly have put your own perspective here, one of the things I like on this forum is seeing each persons different view on a location. Don't be afraid to give me a shout if you're up this way.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 8, 2015)

Great work as ever MB.....put your touch on this place nicely


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Great work as ever MB.....put your touch on this place nicely



Thanks mate, I try an do things a tad different


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2015)

Awesome shots. Lovely to see a different take onj the place. Thanks for sharing


----------



## marieke (Feb 22, 2015)

Wonderful photographic work, so well captured. I have never seen inside such a place so interesting on all levels. You are a very talented guy. Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice work Mockingbird, loving the organ!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 22, 2015)

marieke said:


> Wonderful photographic work, so well captured. I have never seen inside such a place so interesting on all levels. You are a very talented guy. Thank you, much appreciated.



wow thank you! all the cameras job none of mine!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 22, 2015)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work Mockingbird, loving the organ!



Thanks buddy


----------

